# Prise ethernet explosée par mon petit frère



## Avril-VII (23 Février 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

  Me voilà avec un gros problème... Le wi-Fi étant temporairement hors service, j'ai du brancher mon powerbook avec la prise ethernet, qui traverse l'étage. Mais mon petit frère un peu trop enthousiste à ce moment là, a trébuché dans le cable et a arraché la prise de mon powerbook, qui est maintenant endommagée, plutot lourdement :les encoches en plastiques qui font office d'arrêt pour le cable ont été arrachées, disparues... Donc le cable ne tiens plus par l'encoche, mais par la force du saint esprit, d'où l'apparition de faux contacts...

  Nous avons voulu contacter un réparateur agréer Apple qui nous a affirmé qu'un remplacement de cette prise entraine un remplacement de la carte mère  : 600  Mais nous dit qu'il essaierait néanmoins de voir pour faire marcher la garantie.

 Votre avis ?

Merci par avance.
Cordialement,
Avril.


----------



## NED (24 Février 2006)

J'ai eu le même soucis sur un vieux Pbook a moi. Prise ethernet arrachée (les connection en cuivre desincarcerées et le plastic autour desossé).
Le reparateur me disait qu'il fallait changer effectivement pas mal de trucs et qu'on pouvait pas QUE changer la prise ethernet...
J'ai pas démonté pour vérifier et quand bien même je n'u point le temps car ensuite j'ai pété l'écran. J'ai donc racheté un neuf.
Apparament cette prise est relié a des choses qui n'en sont pas dissociable.
Y'a-t-il des mécanos dans le coin pour t'éclairer?
Je peux te dire que pour mon cas je devais aussi changer un tout qui vallait cher.


----------



## Charly777 (24 Février 2006)

tente le site de mac bidouille.
là il t'explique comment démonter entièrement les powerbook et ibook.

c'est tout ce que je peux te conseiller.

Néanmoins si tu démontes toi même tu peux automatiquement dire adieu à ta garantie.

Bonne chance


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Mmmhh as-tu vraiment besoin de l'ethernet si tu as le wifi d'habitude ? car si c'est temporaire perso je préfèrerais scotcher la prise lutot que de changer la carte-mère à ce prix 

Il faut voir si elle est désoudée de la carte ou si ce n'est que le plastique qui est arraché aussi. C'est que powerbook exactement ?


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

C'est un G4 1,5GHZ 12" c'est seulement le plastiques qui est arraché.
On a ammené la bête à Nancy (100 bornes quand même) chez un réparateur Apple, verdict dans 1 semaie à peu près...
Soit la garantie marche et bon, ba ils réparenr, ou bien ca marche pas et ils font un devis qui nous fera trembler


----------

